# MTB short for curvy woman



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey ladies, my wife is having a tough time finding "baggy" mountain bike shorts for riding. She says she is short waisted and small waist broad hips and thick legs. Looking for something that does not sit really high and had room through the thigh. Any recommendations are really appreciated since she is tired of wearing yoga pants to north star...:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like baggy shorts that have a bit of stretch. My favorite brand right now is Sombrio. They make a style of loose fitting shorts that have a 4 way stretch material, and adjustable waist band for a small waist (drift shorts). Nothing wrong with showing curves. 
Check out the website:
Girls Shorts « Sombrio | official website | west coast creators of progressive and purpose built athletics and lifestyle apparel


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

I like Loeka as well, mine are too big at the waist but with belt on they are really comfy and plenty of room in the hips and thigh


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

+1 for Sombrio! I wear the men's ones mostly though. They are my favourite bike shorts.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a very "curvy" backside and tiny waist. I was wearing sombrio shorts, but I have had too many pairs of those rip (they ripped when i was not on the bike). I just found the race face shorts, and I am in love. The shorts I have actually flair at the thigh, this makes my knee pads fit well underneath.


----------

